# Reportagem Leiria - Mau tempo



## AndréFrade (2 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

Boas..
Fui passar a passagem de ano ao distrito de Leiria, a Óbidos e Caldas da Rainha, e eis que fui surpreendido pelo mau tempo, chuva forte, vento forte, granizo e trovoadas....e mais...um eclipse
Aqui fica a reportagem feita de Leiria...


----------



## Goku (2 Jan 2010 às 11:17)

O mau tempo foi a que horas e isso foi em que localidade de Leiria???
Eu sou de Leiria e o único mau tempo que me lembro foi ás 3 da madrugada de ontem que veio 3 valetes trovões e depois começou a chover com muita força e a cair granizo, porque de resto não me lembro de ter feito assim tão mau tempo.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jan 2010 às 11:21)

Goku disse:


> O mau tempo foi a que horas e isso foi em que localidade de Leiria???
> Eu sou de Leiria e o único mau tempo que me lembro foi ás 3 da madrugada de ontem que veio 3 valetes trovões e depois começou a chover com muita força e a cair granizo, porque de resto não me lembro de ter feito assim tão mau tempo.



Foi a Óbidos e Caldas da Rainha, já está escrito no post...


----------



## Goku (2 Jan 2010 às 12:28)

Óbidos e Caldas da Rainha não é bem Leiria.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2010 às 15:21)

Goku disse:


> Óbidos e Caldas da Rainha não é bem Leiria.



Pelo menos fica no mesmo distrito

Bom registo


----------

